# Mike Breese aka Homestar rip off



## Ear26LSR (Nov 12, 2015)

Mike Breese better known as ~ Non Paying Homestar has a New company & New Chief Investor Jon Barthelme (VP Of Washington Redskins ) and is on CEO money weekly show back to March of 2018.. ME: I have a judgment for over $45,000 never been paid never heard from Mike Breese regarding my Judgment until a couple weeks ago and then its a threatening email ...that "Im breaking the Law" ..thats "hes a public figure now" 

FYI: Mike Breese gives his contact information


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

wow he's pretty impressed with himself


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Contact Jonathan NAVARRO he can/will help on contingency


----------



## Ear26LSR (Nov 12, 2015)

WFN1 Mike Breese weekly interview
This link will allow you to contact WFN1...To express your own piont of view on Mike Breese non paying crook
Contact WFN1 ? CEO Money from WFN1
Mike Breese on WFN1 "CEO MONEY" LINK


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Leave comments in the you tube videos. I have contacted radio show.

https://youtu.be/Zc0bgFOrN58

There are links in the discription for collection assistance


----------



## mmcontracting2004 (Apr 20, 2018)

I sent some info to the site you provided. Thank you again for your update and shared info.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Spoke with Murkin Group this guy has active license in Florida


----------



## Maryjanebehave (Oct 7, 2017)

Go get 'em tiger!!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Maryjanebehave said:


> Go get 'em tiger!!


😎✌


----------



## Ipaybytheweight (Apr 21, 2018)

how possible the government turn backs on honest small companies, in the ripoff keeps going?


----------

